# My Egyptian Swifts



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hiello the list,

I have been asked to share some photos of my Egyptian swifts here in the western U.S. enjoy.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

so .........cool!!! i like you place no trees .. 
how long do yours fly?


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

very nice pix


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Love the pics , they are one of my favorite breeds ,wish I had the room or I would surely be buying some of them off of you with out a doubt.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

nice pics especially the first one


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!! Great pics....
Thanks for sharing


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Really nice looking birds. It's great to see them out flying. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you all. I enjoy sharing the photos. I been having a great year with them and need to cut back. Real good price. it will soon be too hot here to ship them and would hate to have to cull out.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

anymore picture of the otiati? o yea i was meaning to ask you how come mine have a redish neck to them?


----------



## richaboujaoude (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow Bill!! Nice egyptian swifts.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

beautiful pigeons !


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Love those Swifts!!


----------



## atlabdi (Jan 11, 2012)

are you selling them and what is the price?


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

how do they fly?


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

*My swifts*

I thank you all for the kind words on my Swifts. It took many years, and then some good money to get a good familiy of switfs.

These are good breeders all raise equal quality birds, it is now down to the finer points. They fly well, ranging out some. I want to share with interested breeders only at an affordable price. But now it has been avery HOT / DRY summer here in Colorado. So no shipping until it cools off to be safe for their trip.


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

are the swift high flyers or medium?


----------

